# Glasses and the oral board



## Rogergoodwin (Feb 15, 2016)

Can Wearing Eyeglasses Help With Your Job Interview? | CAREEREALISM

Study after study shows the advantages of wearing glasses for interviews, would you wear glasses to an oral board, even if you didn't need too?


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

No. Imagine how it would look later when you go for your medical screening and they find out you don't need them.

Someone in my academy class wore contacts every single day until he had an oral board. That day he was suddenly wearing glasses.

He didn't get the job.


----------



## Rogergoodwin (Feb 15, 2016)

Goose said:


> No. Imagine how it would look later when you go for your medical screening and they find out you don't need them.
> 
> Someone in my academy class wore contacts every single day until he had an oral board. That day he was suddenly wearing glasses.
> 
> He didn't get the job.


Well at least you would have a conditional offer of employment by then. But you're right, I can see how that would be a very uncomfortable conversation to have.


----------



## Truck (Apr 3, 2006)

Every advantage, wear glasses, elevator shoes, girdle, don't be yourself and answer every question with the answer you think they want to hear rather than honestly. What could go wrong?


----------



## Rogergoodwin (Feb 15, 2016)

Truck said:


> Every advantage, wear glasses, elevator shoes, girdle, don't be yourself and answer every question with the answer you think they want to hear rather than honestly. What could go wrong?


Honesty in an interview? That certainly is a radical idea.


----------



## felony (Oct 24, 2014)

Really? Glasses makes you appear more professional? I wear contacts and despise glasses. Try being put in the front leaning rest with glasses on and see how well that goes.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

if your going to do it show them you have a sense of humor...


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Plenty of folks wear them as a fashion statement. Just tell the interviewer that you like to be fashionable, rose colored and round would be extra points, but simple tortoise shells would work as well, maybe aviators. Then ask about making the uniforms a bit more sexy and chic.


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

Kilvinsky said:


> Then ask about making the uniforms a bit more sexy and chic.


 More sexy and chic you say?


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

This thread....

trainwreck.gif - Google Search


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> This thread....
> 
> trainwreck.gif - Google Search


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Goose said:


>


I couldn't post it from my phone for some reason.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> I couldn't post it from my phone for some reason.


Google changed the way they handle image searches...makes it a pain in the ass.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Another thing about glasses, you don't want to do THIS during the interview. THAT will definitely hurt your chances.
"Sorry Chief, I didn't want to appear pretentious by wearing glasses. Ok, so appearing blind is actually worse. When do I start?"


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Kilvinsky said:


> Another thing about glasses, you don't want to do THIS during the interview. THAT will definitely hurt your chances.
> "Sorry Chief, I didn't want to appear pretentious by wearing glasses. Ok, so appearing blind is actually worse. When do I start?"
> 
> View attachment 4356


That was me at the medical for my last department. The chick at the Doctor's office was flirting with me and asked me to read the lines before I took my glasses off and then had me take them off after.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Goose said:


> That was me at the medical for my last department. The chick at the Doctor's office was flirting with me and asked me to read the lines before I took my glasses off and then had me take them off after.


This is a very late reply, but here goes. So, a) she was flirting, hmmmm? b) where were the lines she had you read? c) what else came off, hmmmmm? You have a letter that could start, "Dear Penthouse, I never believed your Forum letters were real until...."


----------

